# How long would you wear your Dirty Dozen for?



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello guys, I just picked this up, I'm curious to know the general consensus on these old military watches now?

I was guilty of not thinking twice about any potential hazards to health from the effects of radon until after I pressed pay now!

Can they be safely worn, should they be worn sparingly? Or kept in a lead box?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

I'm reliabily informed, by watchmakers with expert knowledge, that it is safe to be worn sparingly.

However, do no attempt to remove case back as any decayed radium particulates may fall out, with the potential (?) to radiate out.

Best leave any servicing to experienced watchmakers with appropriate skills & facilities. Can be 'very' expensive to remove old radioactive lume & replace with a safer option.

Nice timepiece BTW.

:thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm reliabily informed, by watchmakers with expert knowledge, that it is safe to be worn sparingly.
> 
> ...


 As my learned friend says above.

And I would personally not be worried about wearing it, your example seems in good order, a good Watchmaker would give you all the advice you need.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm reliabily informed, by watchmakers with expert knowledge, that it is safe to be worn sparingly.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Carrousel, I will leave it nicely sealed! Appreciate the advice


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm reliabily informed, by watchmakers with expert knowledge, that it is safe to be worn sparingly.
> 
> ...


 there have been many good posts on radioactive lume in this forum. check out my photos on the subject in the watch repair forum. vin


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

vinn said:


> there have been many good posts on radioactive lume in this forum. check out my photos on the subject in the watch repair forum. vin


 Thanks Vin, I will check it out



PC-Magician said:


> As my learned friend says above.
> 
> And I would personally not be worried about wearing it, your example seems in good order, a good Watchmaker would give you all the advice you need.


 Ok great, so a weekend on the wrist it is then! Cheers


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Lug said:


> Thanks Vin, I will check it out
> 
> Ok great, so a weekend on the wrist it is then! Cheers


 It's a good one so enjoy.

Would be interesting to see what the timekeeping is like.

I have also just asked one of my Watchmakers his opinion so will get back to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Lug said:


> Thanks *Carrousel*


 LMAO :laugh:


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


> LMAO :laugh:


 Jeez, that damned auto correction playing with my words!

Sorry Karussel....

Just watched an interesting video by Scott from Birth Year Watches, an interesting bit of kit I may invest in - a geiger counter for an iPhone


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

PC-Magician said:


> It's a good one so enjoy.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what the timekeeping is like.
> 
> I have also just asked one of my Watchmakers his opinion so will get back to you. :thumbsup:


 Cheers - I will let you know re: timekeeping, according to the last owner its just been serviced by John Senior so its going to be spot on i'm sure..


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Lug said:


> Cheers - I will let you know re: timekeeping, according to the last owner its just been serviced by John Senior so its going to be spot on i'm sure..


 In that case, you have Zero worries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Its not going to matter if you wear it sparingly or all the time, if the danger is there its there, its more down to luck of the draw and your susceptibility to such things. Good luck, you've more chance of getting run over by a bus in the morning. Stick to the green cross code.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

My Dad wore his Cyma that he was issued with virtually every day for about 45 years until it wore out. He was 87 when he died.

He bought a 2nd Cyma from an army surplus in the 1960's and gave it to me sometime in the 1980's. I wore it on and off but not often now because of it's value and if I was to be honest, I just pick up one of my quartz 'cos I can't be arsed to keep winding them


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

eezy said:


> My Dad wore his Cyma that he was issued with virtually every day for about 45 years until it wore out. He was 87 when he died.
> 
> He bought a 2nd Cyma from an army surplus in the 1960's and gave it to me sometime in the 1980's. I wore it on and off but not often now because of it's value and if I was to be honest, I just pick up one of my quartz 'cos I can't be arsed to keep winding them


 Thanks eezy, that is a great story about your Dad


----------

